# Flexible Homepage?



## Daaguru (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Tutorials.de Team!

Ich hab mit Adobe eine komplette Homepage erstellt.
Also "nur" die Grafik im Format 1024x768 px.

Wie kann ich das ganze jetzt auch für *><* 1024x768 optimieren?
Über Vorschläge oder Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

tHanX ~daA|guRu~


----------



## andreaskf (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Daaguru.

Als Grundregel für die Erstellung einer Homepage sollte es immer sein, die Site für folgende Auflösungen gleichzeitig zu schreiben. Nämlich 800*600 und 1024*768. Wurde dieses bei der Programmierung und der optischen Planung nicht berücksichtigt, ist es oft schwer im nach hinein dieses zu ändern. 
Da Du die Site mit Adobe gestaltet hast, nehme ich an, das Kenntnisse im HTML ganz oder teilweise fehlen. Ohne diese wird es dann nämlich noch schwerer.

Mein Tipp:
Gib mir (uns) mal ein Beispiel Deiner Seite, damit ich (wir) konkret helfen kann (können).

Gruß andreaskf


----------



## qwertzuiopqwertzuiop (7. Oktober 2003)

was heißt denn "nur" als Grafik?

hast du ein großes Bild mit per 'Slice'-tool gesplitet und mit links versehen ..oder?


----------



## Fabian H (7. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest mehrere Grafiken (z.B. für 640, 800,  1024, 1280, usw.) erstellen, und diese je nach Bildschirmauflößung anzeigen lassen.
Am besten wäre es, wenn du die Grafiken mit z.B. der Auflößungsbreite bennenen würdest:

```
window.document.wite("<img src\"" + screen.width + "\" border=\"0\">");
```
Mit screen.width kannst du die horizontale Auflößung auslesen, mit screen.height die vertikale.


----------

